# 7710 Ford Tractor-BELT CONFIGURATION



## ruthechesney (Dec 24, 2013)

I need some help. My dad's tractor needs the belts replaced on it and I cannot find a belt configuration to figure out how the belts go on. I am NOT mechanically inclined


----------



## Ed_F (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi ruthechesney,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

Does your Dad's 7710 have a cab with air conditioning? Part numbers for belts depend upon whether you have AC or not. 

Normally, you can slip belts off and on by carefully working them over the fan blades, but you are working in tight quarters. Wear a long sleeve shirt to prevent scraping your arms. 

Take care to NOT touch the radiator fins as they are very delicate and bend easily. 

The belt tensioning system for the fan belt is usually the alternator mounting bolts. Loosen them and push the alternator in to provide working room.

The tensioning system for the AC belt is usually an idler pulley that you loosen for working room. 

I could not locate a belt diagram for you, but it's pretty basic. I would get the belts from your local New Holland dealership, as there are a number of different belts to choose from.


----------

